# Black Adder, Black Adder...



## Testudo Man

I thought i would take a different track/trail to my usual Adder area on Friday...Wow, what a wise move, because halfway down this new trail, I came across the most stunning Black Adder!!!

I had a few seconds to shoot some pics of it, because as soon as it saw/sensed me, it took off fast. This is the 1st melanistic/black adder ive ever seen, i hope its not the last.


----------



## Jb1432

Testudo Man said:


> I thought i would take a different track/trail to my usual Adder area on Friday...Wow, what a wise move, because halfway down this new trail, I came across the most stunning Black Adder!!!
> 
> I had a few seconds to shoot some pics of it, because as soon as it saw/sensed me, it took off fast. This is the 1st melanistic/black adder ive ever seen, i hope its not the last.
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image


 
That's weird seeing a black one over here, im sure they come from eastern europe : victory:


----------



## Testudo Man

Jb1432 said:


> That's weird seeing a black one over here, im sure they come from eastern europe : victory:


There are 2 other sites in Kent(as well as mine) which have photographic evidence of Black Adders, and Im sure Sussex has them as well.

If you search/google UK melanistic/black adders, you will find more than you would have thought. They are not seen that often, but they are out there in numbers. Im just over the moon in seeing one myself, its been a fantastic year so far for me, with all the UK reptiles that i have seen and photographed to date.


----------



## white

nice find.I have seen one where i walk my dogs,i live in sussex.


----------



## bothrops

Melanistic adders are_ relatively_ common (though incredibly awesome notheless:2thumb.

I believe they increase in frequency at the higher latitudes as the darker colour absorbs heat more quickly. Not quite sure about the Eastern Europe thing - not sure they swim so well:whistling2:


----------



## fergie

Brilliant pics mate.


----------



## AshMashMash

Awesome pics


----------



## Testudo Man

white said:


> nice find.I have seen one where i walk my dogs,i live in sussex.


Thanks, yes i had heard these were in sussex too.



bothrops said:


> Melanistic adders are_ relatively_ common (though incredibly awesome notheless:2thumb.
> 
> I believe they increase in frequency at the higher latitudes as the darker colour absorbs heat more quickly. Not quite sure about the Eastern Europe thing - not sure they swim so well:whistling2:


Cheers mate, I know Adders can swim if need be, but i dont think they swim that far:2thumb:



fergie said:


> Brilliant pics mate.


Thanks mate, within a couple of minutes of taking these pics of the snake, i came across a bloody big Tawny Owl:gasp:, it was on the woodland ground of all places, and rather than fly off, it jumped and hopped very quickly out of sight. I had my camera set on macro, and by the time i changed the setting, the owl was too deep into the woods:bash: i would have loved to have captured a shot of that Owl, but you cant win them all.



AshMashMash said:


> Awesome pics


Cheers Ash, these shots made my day.


----------



## jonodrama

as always amazing photos Testudo !!:notworthy::notworthy:

still haven't seen adders this year, but doing some work with the ARC-trust next week so should encounter everything i hope.


----------



## sarasin

Fantastic pics, and beautiful animal


----------



## Testudo Man

jonodrama said:


> as always amazing photos Testudo !!:notworthy::notworthy:
> 
> still haven't seen adders this year, but doing some work with the ARC-trust next week so should encounter everything i hope.


Cheers mate, i hope you get lucky and see some local Adders to you, if your out in the field with someone who knows the location of Adders, then they should lead you to the areas, most likely to find them.



sarasin said:


> Fantastic pics, and beautiful animal


Thanks, i also saw a very dark female not 5 minutes from the same area, and she was one mean snake, she didnt like having her photo taken, and reared up hissing at me, and coiled her tail too.


----------



## fergie

Testudo Man said:


> Thanks mate, within a couple of minutes of taking these pics of the snake, i came across a bloody big Tawny Owl:gasp:, it was on the woodland ground of all places, and rather than fly off, it jumped and hopped very quickly out of sight. I had my camera set on macro, and by the time i changed the setting, the owl was too deep into the woods:bash: i would have loved to have captured a shot of that Owl, but you cant win them all.


It's always the way mate. Yesterday morning I was dandering along the shoreline in below a cliff where I know Peregrines are. I seen two birds, which I thought were Fulmars, leave the cliff face and fly out towards the sea but then quickly turned back and came flying towards me at great pace. It was only then that I realised it was two Peregrines which flew over my head at about fifteen feet. By the time I got my camera out of the bag and ready they were back up on the cliff face. The shots I could have got would've been fantastic :censor:


----------



## Crab Man

bothrops said:


> Melanistic adders are_ relatively_ common (though incredibly awesome notheless:2thumb.
> 
> I believe they increase in frequency at the higher latitudes as the darker colour absorbs heat more quickly. Not quite sure about the Eastern Europe thing - not sure they swim so well:whistling2:


I thought that as well. Only seen one single adder in the 10 years I've lived up here and that was very dark in colour, which makes sense given the limited sunshine we get even at the best of times. These snakes got to make the most of it 

Brilliant pics once again TM


----------



## Testudo Man

fergie said:


> It's always the way mate. Yesterday morning I was dandering along the shoreline in below a cliff where I know Peregrines are. I seen two birds, which I thought were Fulmars, leave the cliff face and fly out towards the sea but then quickly turned back and came flying towards me at great pace. It was only then that I realised it was two Peregrines which flew over my head at about fifteen feet. By the time I got my camera out of the bag and ready they were back up on the cliff face. The shots I could have got would've been fantastic :censor:


I bet you kicked yourself a few times for missing those shots mate:bash:



Crab Man said:


> I thought that as well. Only seen one single adder in the 10 years I've lived up here and that was very dark in colour, which makes sense given the limited sunshine we get even at the best of times. These snakes got to make the most of it
> 
> Brilliant pics once again TM


Cheers mate...Ive really put the effort in for spotting local reptiles to me this year, without checking my 2011 records, I think i have seen over a dozen different adders so far.

Checkout the colour of this juvenile female Adder i found yesterday, I was taking long distance shots of a fox(with possible cubs) when i spotted this small adder right beside me, all i got was 2 quick pics, then the snake took off fast, ive not seen colouration like this before, probably due to its young age???


----------



## feorag

Great photographs!! :2thumb:


Crab Man said:


> I thought that as well. Only seen one single adder in the 10 years I've lived up here and that was very dark in colour, which makes sense given the limited sunshine we get


There used to be a 'pocket' of black adders just outside Dufftown in Banffshire way back in the 70s.

We were only holiday up there and instead of walking up the steep drive to our rented cottage, we decided to walk the dogs up the grassy/bushy/tree bank. Halfway up we came across a sunbathing black adder. At first we didn't know it was an adder because it was so black you could barely see the markings.

When we told the owner of the cottage (who lived in the adjoining one) he said he always avoided the rough area around the cottages because there were loads of them. He said some days he would walk out the cottage door and there'd be one on his lawn!


----------



## Testudo Man

feorag said:


> Great photographs!! :2thumb:There used to be a 'pocket' of black adders just outside Dufftown in Banffshire way back in the 70s.
> 
> We were only holiday up there and instead of walking up the steep drive to our rented cottage, we decided to walk the dogs up the grassy/bushy/tree bank. Halfway up we came across a sunbathing black adder. At first we didn't know it was an adder because it was so black you could barely see the markings.
> 
> When we told the owner of the cottage (who lived in the adjoining one) he said he always avoided the rough area around the cottages because there were loads of them. He said some days he would walk out the cottage door and there'd be one on his lawn!


 
Cheers...As you have said from your own experiences, there are more Black adders out there than people think.

All i need to do now is find/photograph a white/albino one:gasp:...and I was speaking to a local woman the other day(on another site that i visit) and 5 years ago, she used to see a white adder, as well as a black one too.

So watch this space folks:whistling2:


----------



## feorag

Now that woul be a coup! :2thumb:


----------



## Testudo Man

Well, over 3 months have gone by, and i have walked that same trail over a 100 times or more, but could i find that Black Adder again?:whip:

I did just that on the 17/8/11, it was late in the afternoon, and I found a Black Adder right at the end of the same trail/ride. It was hidden deep in the undergrowth, but i have a keen eye and spotted it. I couldnt really get a clear shot, but im just pleased to see it again.

Im presuming its the same snake? it looks like a Male to me?



















Cropped this last shot to show just the Adder, with no background. What a stunning beast.


----------



## feorag

That is indeed a beautiful creature! The 'petrol' sheen on the scales is incredible! :2thumb:


----------



## Testudo Man

feorag said:


> That is indeed a beautiful creature! The 'petrol' sheen on the scales is incredible! :2thumb:


Cheers...I think using the flash on the camera helped bring out that blue sheen? Also the snake could be coming up for a shed?


----------



## BoaQueen

I can't believe how you find these, or how you manage to get such good shots.
Very jealous! : victory:


----------



## spinnin_tom

Testudo Man said:


> There are 2 other sites in Kent(as well as mine) which have photographic evidence of Black Adders, and Im sure Sussex has them as well.
> 
> If you search/google UK melanistic/black adders, you will find more than you would have thought. They are not seen that often, but they are out there in numbers. Im just over the moon in seeing one myself, its been a fantastic year so far for me, with all the UK reptiles that i have seen and photographed to date.


where in kent?
would be interesting, i saw a melanistic Vivaparous lizard in kent too.. normally (i think) they are only in germany

now of course i won't take any, i don't have dwal and i'm not that stupid to hold a viper


----------



## Testudo Man

BoaQueen said:


> I can't believe how you find these, or how you manage to get such good shots.
> Very jealous! : victory:


Im very observant.



spinnin_tom said:


> where in kent?
> would be interesting, i saw a melanistic Vivaparous lizard in kent too.. normally (i think) they are only in germany
> 
> now of course i won't take any, i don't have dwal and i'm not that stupid to hold a viper


Those 2 Kent sites are within 15 miles of you!: victory:

My site remains a secret though:whistling2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

Testudo Man said:


> Those 2 Kent sites are within 15 miles of you!: victory:
> 
> My site remains a secret though:whistling2:


ah dang it
can i have a vague location?


----------



## JaySteel

Great shots Testudo Man. They are a real pleasure to see aren't they.
I've photographed a couple of black adders at one site in Kent last year and these can be seen here:

http://www.jasonsteelwildlifephotography.yolasite.com/adders-2.php

I'm not familiar with the other site in Kent. I've only seen one melanistic adder this year under refugia curled up with a normal adder. I hope you don't mind me adding my shot to your post.











Best regards,
Jason


----------



## Testudo Man

spinnin_tom said:


> ah dang it
> can i have a vague location?


No. :2thumb:: victory:



JaySteel said:


> Great shots Testudo Man. They are a real pleasure to see aren't they.
> I've photographed a couple of black adders at one site in Kent last year and these can be seen here:
> 
> http://www.jasonsteelwildlifephotography.yolasite.com/adders-2.php
> 
> I'm not familiar with the other site in Kent. I've only seen one melanistic adder this year under refugia curled up with a normal adder. I hope you don't mind me adding my shot to your post.
> 
> 
> image
> 
> Best regards,
> Jason


I dont mind at all mate, its a nice shot seeing that Black Adder of yours, next to a normal adder, cheers.


----------

